# Fencing



## kingtut (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi . . . I'm new to the forum and glad to have found it. 

We had a wonderful Vizsla for 13 years . . . the perfect dog. NEVER ran away, so we did not need a fenced in yard. We're about to get a rescue Vizsla or one that needs re-homing, and thinking that we might need part of the yard fenced (maybe 30x50 or so) while the new champ gets fully bonded to us as new owners. My question: how high does the fence need to be? Will 5' do the trick? 

Thanks for whatever counsel anyone can offer. 

Randy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, kingtut, and welcome to the forums! 

I adopted my Vizsla out of the dog pound. Had no idea about his history or behavior. He was about two years old. I have a large back yard that is fully fenced, but the fence is only four feet tall. It's an "anchor" fence, so he can see right through it with no problem. My Vet tells me that my boy, Willie, could easily jump right over the fence if he wanted to. Yikes!

Well, the day I brought him home from the pound, I said to myself "There's only one way I'll ever know if he's going to jump over the fence, and that is to let him out into his new back yard." I took a deep breath and opened the door for him. He did a running survey of his new territory, but never made any attempt to jump the fence. He will occasionally put his front paws up on the top rail of the fence, but only to say hello to the next-door-neighbors. It didn't hurt that it was very cold outside. He didn't really want to get away from his new, warm home. Anyhow, it's been five years now and Willie has never shown any interest whatsoever in going over the fence. That said, I think it all depends on the individual dog. In Willie's case, the 5' fence would work just fine. I also believe it helps when they can see through the fence. With a solid wooden fence, they are pretty curious about what's on the other side.

Vizslas CAN run away and get lost though, because that's exactly what happened to my dog as a young adult. Ending up in the dog pound was way better than being hit by a car, and his story did have a happy ending!! ;D ;D ;D

_p.s. Randy, I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful companion of 13 years, and wish you the very best in your search for a new family member!_


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My Rudy can take a 5 ft fence with ease :

before are move I had a 8 ft base camp

more to keep critters out 

the New place will be full kennels, painted floors with Rubber and color compounds and heated floors and Hydration systems

still planning the Fence

remember the bigger threat even remote

a Bad guy driving by your Pad eyes a great Red there are far bigger risks they will try to steal your great mate :-\

I think This is a bigger sorry risk

this is why I never use (cyclone fencing) :'( it exposes are GREAT MATES TO CREEPS AND THREATS 

I think 6fter would be fine I put and add about a foot of Cedar latic on all of mine as well

Gives them a sense of taller to them 

8 fters for cities folks might blow up the building local codes as well ;D

privacy and security is a Must For Reds


----------



## kingtut (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info and counsel . . . but I'm still a bit befuddled. The physical situation of my property is such that putting up a no-see-through fence is impractical. It's basically a wooded area with no grass, so a green chain link (to fit the environment) is probably what I'll use. The height is the problem: if I put up a 5-footer and the new pooch turns out to be a jumper then I've spent the extra money for nothing. Our last Vizsla (who could easily have done so) never even attempted to jump the three-foot gate to our deck . . . I believe she simply never learned that she could. So I'm thinking about putting up a 4' fence and if the dog turns out to be a jumper perhaps putting a low-voltage electric wire along the top. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

4' or 5' fence are easy for Vizslas to jump over. My boy at six months age easily cleared 3'-high obstacle from the standing position, during our walk in the off-leash area (I took something away from him I thought he should not have had and threw it away; he jumped over before I could say anything.) I did some internet research and watched videos how Vizslas could easily jump over 4 or even 5' height (with some running to build up the jump) fences. My boy never tried to jump over the 5' fence, but I did not want to take any chances. I recently replaced my 5' fence with 6' private one. In my opinion, the highest fence allowed by the city code is the best way to go.


----------



## greyishgretchen (Nov 29, 2021)

Rudy said:


> My Rudy can take a 5 ft fence with ease :
> 
> before are move I had a 8 ft base camp
> 
> ...


Wooden fence posts, like pine, can last up to 30 years, providing superior fence support. When used as corner posts, wooden fence posts should have a minimum length of 8 feet. For best results, set your wooden fence posts 24 to 48 inches deep into the ground. For rocky or sandy soil, set wooden fence corner posts more than 48 inches deep.


----------

